# Hair Color Disaster! Help please!! (pics)



## Nicholyse (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, I was hoping to go with a light CHAMPAGNE color for the summer and went to a salon for this... that was a mistake. I told her exactly what I _didn't _ want: Brassy, rusty, reddish brown... well, guess what I got, after two and a half hours later? I guess she couldn't figure out that if she was going to lift my hair from almost black that it wasn't going to be enough to use just color. She told me this after the fact.

So my question is to you serious hair dyers and hair stylists: I've read up on reviews for UnRed and ColorFix and thought about buying some of this today. I'm assuming this can only take out the brassiness and can't "undo" the lightening that has already taken place.... will it make it more ashen and lighten it? I'd love that. How do I go from this:












To This:


----------



## selene (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess I would say this is the hairdressers issue to fix. She didn't perform the service correctly &amp; I am assuming you paid for it? Or, did you voice your dissatisfaction then and there &amp; pay nothing?

That model's hair just looks like a medium-light, neutral brown shade to me. Maybe just_ a touch_ of subtle highlights here and there, but those look neutral (to my eye, anyway), too.

It looks like a very natural and pretty hair color....


----------



## Nicholyse (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, the service took so long, she stayed 45 minutes after closing to finish and I told her that she didn't need to dry it. She said that if I got home and wasn't satisfied that I needed to call back and be put on the books again, but honestly, I don't trust her to fix it and I don't have oodles of money to give her to try. I told her I wanted "color" not "highlights" anyhow... she pretty much did what she wanted. I'm not into giving people like that my hard earned cash. Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2007)

looks like she left the color on too long on the root area..


----------



## Nicholyse (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, I know...


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2007)

ok im confused.. you want your hair a light champagne color or the color like the models? for your hair to be a champagne color she would need to use bleach to strip all of the color out of your hair then put a champagne color toner on there... the model in the pic had highlights in her hair


----------



## Nicholyse (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't necessarily want "highlights"... I told her I wanted seamless color, so if she could have achieved it with highlights, so be it... obviously, she couldn't do it. I simply put that pic up to demonstrate the shade of color I would like to have... a nice, neutral lightest brown. She should have used bleach, but she didn't, and I didn't find that out until the end of the service. It could have all been done in one step had she been a decent stylist because I've had it done before. Now I'm just stuck not knowing what to do because I don't trust her to fix it and I'm certainly not able to pay someone else $200 to fix her mess. :banghead:


----------



## Maysie (Mar 31, 2007)

I had a similar hair experience like 2 years ago trying to turn my hair light blonde from auburn...the stylist didn't leave the bleach on long enough or lift the color enough so it turned this light brownish red color. I'd recommend waiting a couple weeks and deep conditioning your hair to get it healthy before trying again (unless it didn't fry your hair)...I didn't do that and wish I had. Maybe when you call back you could ask for the manager to try and fix it, and see if they'll do it for free since it's obviously not what you wanted?

oh and sally's beauty supply sells some cool "toners" you can put on your hair too, like maybe a green based one to even out the red?


----------



## Nicholyse (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I plan on calling the salon either way to let them know that she needs to be a little more careful with her customers and listen to their wants and needs, at the least. Hopefully I can figure something out and get rid of this nasty color. I don't really have two weeks, but I'm waiting as long as I can. Thanks again!


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 1, 2007)

I would die if i my hairdresser gave me the opposite of what i want!!

Actually once it sorta happened....i wanted dark red highlights on my hair....and i ended up getting something close to orange!! But where i go...if you don't get what you ask for then they would fix it for free. So i went back the next week and they darkened my highlights to the color that i wanted.

I


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 3, 2007)

This is why I dont go to salons for color anymore. I do at home and it always comes out the way I want and pictured it in the first place plust its alot cheaper. At salons for some reason I alway get a reddish tone to highlights I have no idea why. I hope you didn't pay and if you did go and complain and get your money back. You shouldnt have to pay for something you didnt want!


----------



## firstclasssugar (Apr 3, 2007)

The same thing happened to me last week, I wanted low lights and highlights and a cut. I ended up with gray greenish hair and the worst cut ever. When I left the stylist (all) said It looks great. That was Friday, I called back on Mon. went back in Tues. Stylist said Ok I see the dye did not take, she removed color (gray green) and added a few darker lows, another stylist cut (chopped and thinned which I did not want , still looks horrible 2 days later I went to chain salon and had cut, I did not mention incident and she said your hair is very uneven and thelayers need to be cut , so now I hate my color and cut, with a pony all the side pieces fall out I do not want to go back to original salon I paid almost 200.00 for that and 25.00 for the 2nd salon. I am new to this area and picked by advetisement which listed master colorist, big joke. Now I will just condition and hope it grows out fast.


----------

